

Ask HN: is the AirBnB coupon code for Startup School working? - bazookaBen

tried it for Palo Alto rooms, seems to keep getting error "Code valid only for specific geography"
======
mschaecher
I checked in the back end and it's been working for others. I just expanded
the geo restrictions a bit too, in case you were trying to stay further away.
Email me at michael@airbnb.com if it still doesn't work for you.

